# Simple question re Muhle Glashutte SAR Rescue Timer....



## GRANDDUC (Jul 21, 2012)

Is £1,280 a good price from CHRONEXT for this watch as am a bit concerned as they are not technically an Authorised Dealer of MG products or am I being over cautious?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is a good price, about £350 less retail via AD. However, you are buying grey market. Pros and cons have been discussed on WatchUSeek ad nausem. Your decision.


----------



## GRANDDUC (Jul 21, 2012)

Was hoping to try and negotiate the price down which might make my decision a little easier... Incidentally what are the main Pros and Cons? Should have added that a AD will match this price but I will have to wait 10-14 days but I can visit CHRONEXT in London tomorrow and buy it immediately as I have ordered for viewing and am hoping their margins are bigger so maybe I will be able to get the price down towards the £1100 which hopefully will negate any problems but as it's not a particularly high price item I'm not too bothered as CHRONEXT have a pretty good reputation. We shall see....


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

GRANDDUC said:


> Was hoping to try and negotiate the price down which might make my decision a little easier... Incidentally what are the main Pros and Cons? Should have added that a AD will match this price but I will have to wait 10-14 days but I can visit CHRONEXT in London tomorrow and buy it immediately as I have ordered for viewing and am hoping their margins are bigger so maybe I will be able to get the price down towards the £1100 which hopefully will negate any problems but as it's not a particularly high price item I'm not too bothered as CHRONEXT have a pretty good reputation. We shall see....


Main takeaway is that if you need warranty work you'll pay out of pocket. My advice is to buy Grey market only if you save more than $350, which is generally how much shipping and service will run you.


----------



## GRANDDUC (Jul 21, 2012)

Job done paid £1,250. Interestingly CHRONEXT actually sourced the watch from an Authorised Dealer in Germany so technically they are not the seller so MG warranty stays intact with the German AD. Guess that's what they do with their 'new' watches. They also give their own 2 year warranty. Nice watch now I need to shorten the rubber strap.. wish me luck!!


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats and welcome to the Mühle Glashütte owners family!


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

GRANDDUC said:


> Job done paid £1,250. Interestingly CHRONEXT actually sourced the watch from an Authorised Dealer in Germany so technically they are not the seller so MG warranty stays intact with the German AD. Guess that's what they do with their 'new' watches. They also give their own 2 year warranty. Nice watch now I need to shorten the rubber strap.. wish me luck!!


As long as you have a warranty card signed by an AD you're good to go.


----------



## GRANDDUC (Jul 21, 2012)

Yep signed by German AD. Anyway lets hope that a watch built like a Panzer Tank doesn't suffer any problems in the next 2 years!! And on a different subject as the case has a sandblasted finish any suggestions of how to get rid of any scuffs I am bound to pick up along the way?


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

GRANDDUC said:


> Yep signed by German AD. Anyway lets hope that a watch built like a Panzer Tank doesn't suffer any problems in the next 2 years!! And on a different subject as the case has a sandblasted finish any suggestions of how to get rid of any scuffs I am bound to pick up along the way?


You'd have to have someone re-blast the case


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

GRANDDUC said:


> Yep signed by German AD. Anyway lets hope that a watch built like a Panzer Tank doesn't suffer any problems in the next 2 years!! And on a different subject as the case has a sandblasted finish any suggestions of how to get rid of any scuffs I am bound to pick up along the way?


Scuffs are a sign of use... a badge of honour.. Anyone who polishes their watch should walk the short plank...

ENJOY YOUR WATCH! the 1st scuff is the hardest to take... The 2nd a bit less hard... the 3rd even less so.... It's your watch, following you along your voyage in LIFE.. may it show the signs of wear less distinct than you do ;-)


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

FBPB said:


> Scuffs are a sign of use... a badge of honour.. Anyone who polishes their watch should walk the short plank...
> 
> ENJOY YOUR WATCH! the 1st scuff is the hardest to take... The 2nd a bit less hard... the 3rd even less so.... It's your watch, following you along your voyage in LIFE.. may it show the signs of wear less distinct than you do ;-)


Yes and no, signs of use and such but sometimes accidents happen and it's up to the owner to remove them. Plus it doesn't matter much on a non collectable piece.

Wear and enjoy in either case!


----------



## GRANDDUC (Jul 21, 2012)

FBPB said:


> Scuffs are a sign of use... a badge of honour.. Anyone who polishes their watch should walk the short plank...
> 
> ENJOY YOUR WATCH! the 1st scuff is the hardest to take... The 2nd a bit less hard... the 3rd even less so.... It's your watch, following you along your voyage in LIFE.. may it show the signs of wear less distinct than you do ;-)


Amen to that Brother!!... Guess it's the same with all new things like cars etc.. Incidentally watch gained around 4 seconds overnight is this normal for a new watch guess it might settle down a bit in the coming weeks?


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

GRANDDUC said:


> Amen to that Brother!!... Guess it's the same with all new things like cars etc.. Incidentally watch gained around 4 seconds overnight is this normal for a new watch guess it might settle down a bit in the coming weeks?


4 seconds is nothing to worry about, that is within spec according to Mühle's website. You can read Mühle Glashütte's recommendations here: https://www.muehle-glashuette.de/en/muehle-glashuette/service/

I have found my Lunova Tag/Datum runs a tiny bit fast (gained 45 seconds over 10 days, so like yours), but I bought it new only 1.5 weeks ago. This isn't the first new watch that I have had this with.

If you really want to know if it's running correctly, take it to any watch maker who has a timegrapher, they can tell you how how "healthy" the movement is (gaining or losing seconds per day, in different positions) without opening up the watch. However, new watch movements are supposed to have a "break-in" period, similar to a new car, before they "settle down". Some say a week, others say a month, so I wouldn't take it to have it checked for at least a month (unless you are losing/gaining a lot of seconds per day).


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The Muhle Glashutte watches I’ve owned were overall the most accurate of any brand personally experienced. They were all ranging from +1-3 seconds/day. The Panova Blau (a keeper so far) runs +1-2 secs over 24 hrs whether worn or not. There truly is something special in their woodpecker neck regulation. 

In the 2018/19 catalog I have it’s mentioned on page 134, “Why our watches are always slightly fast”. They explain (to paraphrase) that every Muhle watch is tested in all six positions and that their patented fine regulation facilitates the particularly sensitive adjustment of movement to achieve maximum precision. They specify “One of the key aspects of our corporate philosophy is to ensure that Muhle watch wearers are never too late because of their timing instruments. Being a bit early is more polite than turning up late, which is why we regulate our watches so that they are always slightly fast”. Kudos to Thilo and his marvelous team!


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I always explain to my watchmaker that my watch error needs to be positive..love their mantra


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

tsteph12 said:


> The Muhle Glashutte watches I've owned were overall the most accurate of any brand personally experienced. They were all ranging from +1-3 seconds/day. The Panova Blau (a keeper so far) runs +1-2 secs over 24 hrs whether worn or not. There truly is something special in their woodpecker neck regulation.
> 
> In the 2018/19 catalog I have it's mentioned on page 134, "Why our watches are always slightly fast". They explain (to paraphrase) that every Muhle watch is tested in all six positions and that their patented fine regulation facilitates the particularly sensitive adjustment of movement to achieve maximum precision. They specify "One of the key aspects of our corporate philosophy is to ensure that Muhle watch wearers are never too late because of their timing instruments. Being a bit early is more polite than turning up late, which is why we regulate our watches so that they are always slightly fast". Kudos to Thilo and his marvelous team!


That's a very German thing to do. "Always be no more, or no less, than three minutes early."


----------



## GRANDDUC (Jul 21, 2012)

Just sticking with the case finish of the SAR.. even though it's advertised a Sand/Bead Blasted it seems to be more of a matt finish!! Any thoughts from other owners on this?


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

GRANDDUC said:


> Just sticking with the case finish of the SAR.. even though it's advertised a Sand/Bead Blasted it seems to be more of a matt finish!! Any thoughts from other owners on this?


That sounds correct for a sand/bead blasted finish, the smoothness all depends on the diameter of the sand/beads being used.

Were you hoping for something different ?


----------



## GRANDDUC (Jul 21, 2012)

FBPB said:


> That sounds correct for a sand/bead blasted finish, the smoothness all depends on the diameter of the sand/beads being used.
> 
> Were you hoping for something different ?


No not really but this is the first watch with this finish I have owned so going through the curiosity/check it every minute stage at the moment as I normally do with anything new I get but this will settle down in time, and as you say it depends on the size of said sand/beads. Watch is now just +6 seconds a day so perhaps this will come down in the coming weeks but +6 isn't too bad.


----------

